# Forearms



## Diesel618 (Feb 10, 2011)

Who hits them directly and who doesn't?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't, but I also don't do isolation exercises for any other muscle except calves sometimes.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2011)

Forearms? No.

Grip? Yes.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## GMO (Feb 11, 2011)

No...I get enough while training back.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 11, 2011)

they get hit enough through deadlifting for me


----------



## Swoleisback (Feb 11, 2011)

No but I need to I get a work out doing back but they are really small compared to my arms


----------



## jlacap (Feb 11, 2011)

nope, i get enough when i masturbate.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 11, 2011)

jlacap said:


> nope, i get enough when i masturbate.



do you switch hands or one arm bigger?


----------



## cshea2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DOH deadlifts are much more effective than wrist curls or reverse curls...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2011)

I do.
I don't.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 11, 2011)

jlacap said:


> nope, i get enough when i masturbate.



awesome....er...your's or Leroy's?


----------



## jlacap (Feb 11, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> awesome....er...your's or Leroy's?


 

my cock.  yes i alternate arms so that i build muscle evenly.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 11, 2011)

Hell yes directly!! Your hands are one of natures finest achievements. You are going to do far more in the real world with them then you you do with your lats etc. How do you think a chimp can rip off a person's face. They work their forearms after hitting the monkey bars. 

Really though, your forearms can take a huge amount of work and not get DOMS. Why would that be????  Why not take advantage of such a gift??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2011)

i hammer mine.  i love having jacked forearms


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 11, 2011)

Heavy shrugs and working back hit them good. Sometimes I do wrist curls. I think alot of it is genetics some people don't have to work em some do.


----------



## bentoverrows (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep.
I have thin forearms and have no choice but to train them everyday.
3 sets of wrist curls followed by 3 sets of reverse wrists curls.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anybody use the wrist roller? the one with the string that you tie a weight on to? That shit pumps em up like crazy. I'm trying to get Frank McGrath type forearms and I'm starting to think that it may just not be in the cards genetically for me lol. Both of you guys who posted pics though can assure yourselves that I'm envious.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 12, 2011)

Btw my forearms are getting super pumped from typing.
Maybe shaving them will help my vascularity show more...
Let's turn this thread a little suspect..

Who shaves their forearms and who doesn't?


----------



## SFW (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to work them iso. if i didnt theyd look like toothpicks compared to my biceps. Trainer told me to deadlift without straps and to alternate a supinated/pronated grip for each arm. That helped with some thickness in my case.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Anybody use the wrist roller? the one with the string that you tie a weight on to? That shit pumps em up like crazy. I'm trying to get Frank McGrath type forearms and I'm starting to think that it may just not be in the cards genetically for me lol. Both of you guys who posted pics though can assure yourselves that I'm envious.



I do.


----------



## Ogedi (Feb 12, 2011)

nope
deadlifts and heavy chins work em


----------



## Built (Feb 12, 2011)

Cleans will do amazing things for your forearms.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 12, 2011)

Heavy Deadlifts + Lots of food


----------



## jlacap (Feb 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I do.


 
i bet you do mino.  you need those forearms nice and strong to stroke me off.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 12, 2011)

I already do deads and cleans once a week. I never do pussy chins but I do weighted wide grip pullups and neutral grip pullups. My bi's and tri's still dwarf my forearms so much that it's kind of laughable. I have very tiny wrists, so that makes it even harder. I think I'll go to 3X a week instead of at the end of arm day. Thanks for the advice on the amount of work they can take without getting DOMS. Makes sense.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

I do at least one set of LHJO a day, and go righty sometimes.


----------



## Built (Feb 13, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I already do deads and cleans once a week. I never do pussy chins but I do weighted wide grip pullups and neutral grip pullups. My bi's and tri's still dwarf my forearms so much that it's kind of laughable. I have very tiny wrists, so that makes it even harder. I think I'll go to 3X a week instead of at the end of arm day. Thanks for the advice on the amount of work they can take without getting DOMS. Makes sense.


What are pussy chins?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

I used to not do anything for them and they were still of decent size....I want more, I want Popeye forearms.
What's the first thing you notice on a person other than the neck while wear a loose t-shirt?
Forearms.


----------



## jlacap (Feb 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I used to not do anything for them and they were still of decent size....I want more, I want Popeye forearms.
> What's the first thing you notice on a person other than the neck while wear a loose t-shirt?
> Forearms.


 
the first thing i notice is if they have hard nipples and if they are sporting a camel toe.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

jlacap said:


> the first thing i notice is if they have hard nipples and if they are sporting a camel toe.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## redman21 (Feb 13, 2011)

I hit my forearms hard.  Strengthening my forearms also improves my grip, if you can grip more you can lift more.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 14, 2011)

Built said:


> What are pussy chins?


 
lol. I just think chinups are a waste of an exercise when you could be doing pullups and getting more stimulation in your lats.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I used to not do anything for them and they were still of decent size....I want more, I want Popeye forearms.
> What's the first thing you notice on a person other than the neck while wear a loose t-shirt?
> Forearms.


 
X2. Frank McGrath would be an avergae looking bodybuilder if it weren't for his 20 in. forearms. It makes him look much bigger overall and it really helps accentuate his 28 in. waist. My waist is 28 so that's why I mention him twice. no homo.


----------



## papaaj (Feb 14, 2011)

Forearms make you look so much more jacked overall for some reason.


----------



## slvr bulit (Feb 14, 2011)

train them sepertly every other day


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

We have a winner. How in the fuck do you get your vascularity to pop like that? Please tell.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2011)

my forearm is on page 1, that pic is frank mcgrath.  i had to look him up after you mentioned him

when im leaner, and doing ckd, my vascularity goes crazy if i eat high gi carbs though


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> my forearm is on page 1, that pic is frank mcgrath. i had to look him up after you mentioned him
> 
> when im leaner, and doing ckd, my vascularity goes crazy if i eat high gi carbs though


 
ahh gotcha. Probably should have recognized it.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Feb 21, 2011)

jlacap said:


> the first thing i notice is if they have hard nipples and if they are sporting a camel toe.


Yes i must admit these are the first things i notice as well. anyways i wanna get into Arm Wrestlin so i bought a table and have been hitting my grip regular. i think it is genetic though with forarms either you have them or you gotta bust ass to get them. and jerk off a lot of course. just remember to switch hands every so often.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't do them directly. I have always had big forearms from digging lots of ditches when I was young. My dad was a plumber who belived in manual labor.


----------



## bentoverrows (Feb 21, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I don't do them directly. I have always had big forearms from digging lots of ditches when I was young. My dad was a plumber who belived in manual labor.



Very correct I always notice that people doing manual labor got gr8 forearms.


----------



## zoco (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't train them.Heavy deadlifts,rows and pullups get the job done.


----------

